# Lyft in Augusta



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

I live in North Augusta and drive for Uber in both Georgia and SC. Lyft started in Augusta today but they are saying you are required to have a Georgia driver's license to drive. I do not believe that is state law because I know taxi drivers in Georgia who have SC driver's licenses as well as Uber. 

Is this just incompetence on their side or what?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Novus Caesar said:


> I live in North Augusta and drive for Uber in both Georgia and SC. Lyft started in Augusta today but they are saying you are required to have a Georgia driver's license to drive. I do not believe that is state law because I know taxi drivers in Georgia who have SC driver's licenses as well as Uber.
> 
> Is this just incompetence on their side or what?


https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213585848#ga


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213585848#ga


I see that. Again, I wonder where they get that since I know Augusta yellow cab drivers who live in SC as well as Uber drivers.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Sorry - it's right here:

*GA House Bill 225*


> 40-1-194.
> 
> (a)(1)(A) No transportation referral service or transportation referral service provider subject to this part shall contract with, utilize, or refer individuals or entities to limousine carriers that are not properly licensed by this state or are not properly insured under state law.
> 
> (B) No ride share network service subject to this part shall contract with, utilize, or refer individuals or entities to ride share drivers who are not properly licensed *by this state* or are not properly insured under state law.


Note that is specific to ride share drivers, not taxi drivers who are licensed separately. For what it's worth, in Savannah, Taxi drivers are welcome to take passengers from Savannah to South Carolina, however, they are NOT permitted to pick up in SC and are required to deadhead back to GA.

As a former mentor in Savannah, I'm glad to see Lyft start in Augusta. There were probably at least a hundred drivers trying to onboard in Savannah. But, now with no more mentoring, I can only hope that the brand will stay classy. Kept at least 1/2 dozen cars off the market that were literally trashed out.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

JimS said:


> Sorry - it's right here:
> 
> *GA House Bill 225*
> 
> ...


Uber must overlook this. So Lyft does not employ military personnel who are licensed out of state? I know several soldiers who work for Uber.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

As a former Lyft mentor in Savannah, I will say you are correct. Uber ignores many rules. Lyft does, too. I can say from first hand experience, any military personnel who I have mentored, unless their license is from Georgia, cannot finish onboarding. Interestingly, some students have seemed to have no problem. I do know that after raising hell on Facebook, a few of the military drivers have been onboarded.

Uber is known for doing what they want, getting sued, then getting legislation changed. Lyft then begins by complying with new regulations. For the most part. They ain't saints either.


----------

